# electric hookup help needed



## Fleurette (Feb 5, 2010)

This is what happens when a wild gal goes on site, I have hooked my electric cable in the post thing and connected to the van but I've no electric...totally dead, what have I done wrong.

My other van had all sort of knobs and switches but this Fleurette has nothing like that..

Please help   
Theresa


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you checked the post thing to see if the switch has not tripped out or been turn off?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Is the socket on the post thingy like those on many CC sites. If it is you have to plug in then turn the plug (clockwise I think) until it goes click.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes I'm with Phil, are you on a Caravan Club site ?

and if my memory serves me well, it's a clockwise turn. 

If not, there may be a trip switch on the post or that just needs flicking on. 

If someone is near by, they may be able to help.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi Fleurette,
Can you try your test/trip button on your vans electric unit. If it dos'nt trip out when you press it you have no electrical supply to your van from hook up.If you happen to be on a C.C club site have you twisted the hook up to the right after connecting to your supply post?
As posted has the supply point tripped, could be too much electrical gear connected within your van, is it 16amp connection or less?

These are things that have happened to me, I am no expert but there are these on here who are. Good luck.
Dave.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Your charger is under seat on right on entering vehicle (Fleurette 73LJ??)

Make sure it's switched on.(Red light) Control panel over hab door internally. Have you got "aux" buttom switched on?

oops -I see you have LD...I think charger is in same position though??


----------



## Fleurette (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh you are such wonderful people, thank you so much, yes it is a cc site Moreton in marsh and yes you do have to turn clockwise...

Don't laugh but I'm too shy to go and ask someone, now I feel like dancing around the site :lol: :lol: 

This is one learning curve I wont forget..

Theresa


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Theresa

Glad you're sorted and hope you're still enjoying the Fleurette 

(There aren't many MHF Fleurettians!) :wink:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Theresa. Here's something else you need to know. When you disconnect the hook-up you need to press the red button on the post to release the plug.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

or take it home with you :lol:


----------



## Fleurette (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you Bob for letting how to remove the plug, I would have ended up taking it home with me or leaving my cable behind...

I survive a lot better when wild camping


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well good to see that was sorted out and no problems to resolve, you got the rest of us Fleurettians worried there. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------

